# Slippery elm?



## 15729 (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have heard that slippery elm is good for IBS-D. Has anyone tried it?If so how did you find it?Can you tell me anything about it?Im thinking about giving it a try and wondered if anyone else has had any success (or unsuccessful) stories with it.ThanksLizzie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I haven't tried it, but if you have any success post and let us know!


----------

